# Sticky  Radios from 2.11.605.9 separated and ready to flash.



## Grnlantern79

CDMA: http://www.multiupload.com/XGZE6Y6AWF
MD5 A23B353B38E7C1836A57C2F22B563252

LTE: http://www.multiupload.com/ZKL2FMJ8OE MD5 5387A0AE80AA8A41B7F0D172CC26F4BF

Baseband: 1.48.00.0930w_3, 0.01.78.0916w_3
Created so you can combine radios in different combinations. Enjoy. As always please check md5 before flashes with radios can jack your phone up if you get a bad download. Flash at your own risk!!!!

EDIT: Everything is fixed now no need to unzip anything, check MD5 and flash in Hboot as normal.

Sent from my Bolt


----------



## stevey5036

What are the baseband versions for these radios?


----------



## Grnlantern79

stevey5036 said:


> What are the baseband versions for these radios?


Added to OP
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## rmannon

When I try to extract the files from the .zips I get an error stating "Unsupported Compression Method". Anybody else having this issue? Thanks for posting these, I really want to try them.


----------



## Grnlantern79

Grnlantern79 said:


> Updated: radios separated with included MD5s inside zip.
> CDMA: http://db.tt/RGpt1waM
> LTE: http://db.tt/YpP3N7b9
> Baseband: 1.48.00.0930w_3, 0.01.78.0916w_3
> Created so you can combine radios in different combinations. Enjoy. As always please check md5 before flashes with radios can jack your phone up if you get a bad download. Flash at your own risk!!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I did zip them with my phone, you may want to download them then just use winzip or winrar and just zip the files without the MD5 of course. I will do this later on when I jump on my computer and fix this issue. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## squarecat

I used Astro File Manager to browse the file(s) and copy out the ZIPs to the sdcard root (removing the "CDMA"/"LTE" suffix from the extracted file before rebooting into bootloader).

This also allowed me to quickly confirm the MD5 (I just check the first and last few characters.)


----------



## rmannon

Whoops I guess I should have said I was trying to extract on my desktop with G7zip and then Winzip. I'll try it on my phone and see what happens.


----------



## rmannon

squarecat said:


> I used Astro File Manager to browse the file(s) and copy out the ZIPs to the sdcard root (removing the "CDMA"/"LTE" suffix from the extracted file before rebooting into bootloader).
> 
> This also allowed me to quickly confirm the MD5 (I just check the first and last few characters.)


This worked. Thanks!


----------



## chimpsnest

Stupid Q time .... I'm not well versed in radios, I've never flashed them separate, it's always just been one package that I've used (as far as I recall). Doing it this way just allows a user to have different radio combos for whatever reason? Does it matter which one you flash first?

Thank you for the updated radios, seems like all the threads out there are old.


----------



## benda

chimpsnest said:


> Stupid Q time .... I'm not well versed in radios, I've never flashed them separate, it's always just been one package that I've used (as far as I recall). Doing it this way just allows a user to have different radio combos for whatever reason? Does it matter which one you flash first?
> 
> Thank you for the updated radios, seems like all the threads out there are old.


It shouldn't. Say you flash the CDMA first; it just over-writes your old CDMA radio, leaving the LTE radio alone.


----------



## chimpsnest

Perfect, thank you, will try these later.


----------



## whotahn

chimpsnest said:


> It shouldn't. Say you flash the CDMA first; it just over-writes your old CDMA radio, leaving the LTE radio alone.


Nope doesn't matter which one first. Reason for separate packages is for you to be able to try combos of dif radios to see which works best for you & your device.


----------



## eacosta4207

Grnlantern79 said:


> CDMA: http://www.multiupload.com/XGZE6Y6AWF
> MD5 A23B353B38E7C1836A57C2F22B563252
> 
> LTE: http://www.multiupload.com/ZKL2FMJ8OE MD5 5387A0AE80AA8A41B7F0D172CC26F4BF
> 
> Baseband: 1.48.00.0930w_3, 0.01.78.0916w_3
> Created so you can combine radios in different combinations. Enjoy. As always please check md5 before flashes with radios can jack your phone up if you get a bad download. Flash at your own risk!!!!
> 
> EDIT: Everything is fixed now no need to unzip anything, check MD5 and flash in Hboot as normal.
> 
> Sent from my Bolt


Has anyone tested these radios yet? Does anyone know what was updated with these radios?


----------



## chimpsnest

I flashed the LTE radio and it's working fine, I haven't flashed the CDMA one (yet)


----------



## adam_hawk

I flashed both. My home is in an area where I have 4G but very low signal, and 3G with excellent signal.

With previous radios, the TB was all the time trying to connect to 4G and because the signal level was bad, the connection dropped all the time.
Now, the phone sees the 4G but quickly goes to 3G, so my connection does not drop.
As soon as I move where the 4G signal is good, the phone switches quickly and (again) the connection does not drop.

Many probably don't notice this, but I use Google Music all the time in my car, and the connection dropping gets really annoying.

Thanks Grnlantern79 for uploading.


----------



## tekhna

Speedtest results before and after, FWIW. Probably not much!


----------



## twizzler703

Sorry for the noob question i always get confused when it comes to RUU and Radio's.
I believe the last RUU i flashed was 605.3 will i be able to flash these radio's over top of it or will i need to flash a new RUU

thanks in advance


----------



## rester555

Can someone put up the link for the .9 radio. All are broken.


----------



## seang

if i combine the contents of both in a single ZIP, can i flash them both at the same time?


----------



## seang

try this:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/48959582/PG05IMGCDMA.zip

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/48959582/PG05IMGLTE.zip


----------



## elliott35

The Links seem to be down?

Is this the newest combo out?

Do people have luck with these and CM7?


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

Yep on CM7.2 with Imo's lean kernel 6.1.0 and all is well. Dbm seems to have improved slightly.


----------



## eudoxia

Link please


----------



## BooMaLiCiOuS

No working links??


----------



## silentcovenant

seang said:


> try this:
> http://dl.dropbox.co...PG05IMGCDMA.zip
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co.../PG05IMGLTE.zip


Thanks for that, I'm testing it right now.


----------



## Metroba

Not to beat a dead horse but I don't have a thunderbolt so I'm used to different methods. I would like to flash these for my bro in law. Am I understanding correctly that I remove the lte and cdma suffix and flash one at a time in boot loader?


----------



## PieceKeepr

Metroba said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but I don't have a thunderbolt so I'm used to different methods. I would like to flash these for my bro in law. Am I understanding correctly that I remove the lte and cdma suffix and flash one at a time in boot loader?


You are correct.

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stefanweiss

seang said:


> try this:
> http://dl.dropbox.co...PG05IMGCDMA.zip
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co.../PG05IMGLTE.zip


X
OK I installed both of these (separately by taking off the CDMA or LTE) on my thunderbolt, but I still only have 1X at the top of my screen and YES LTE/CDMA is enabled. What should I do? BTW, I'm new to rooting and just installed the Revolutionary root. Thanks!


----------



## stefanweiss

stefanweiss said:


> X
> OK I installed both of these (separately by taking off the CDMA or LTE) on my thunderbolt, but I still only have 1X at the top of my screen and YES LTE/CDMA is enabled. What should I do? BTW, I'm new to rooting and just installed the Revolutionary root. Thanks!


I just installed the cyanogenmod and tried a few radios before I finally got 4G back, but 1/2 the time it says 4G, but it says no connection and still isn't transferring data. any ideas???


----------



## az_biker

stefanweiss said:


> I just installed the cyanogenmod and tried a few radios before I finally got 4G back, but 1/2 the time it says 4G, but it says no connection and still isn't transferring data. any ideas???


Make sure you renamed or moved the .zip file after flashing, long press your 3g/4g/ toggle make sure your network settings are good, try airplane mode on/off, and if you didn't do a full wipe (if you are switichingto CM from non CM Rom) consider doing one and reinstalling ROM...


----------



## az_biker

elliott35 said:


> The Links seem to be down?
> 
> Is this the newest combo out?
> 
> Do people have luck with these and CM7?


Work like gold with CM 7.2 and imo 6.2.1


----------



## aweshum122

Links are down again...can anyone re add some working links?


----------



## afrchutch

aweshum122 said:


> Links are down again...can anyone re add some working links?


pretty please?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael

https://m.box.com/view_shared/on0b08bay0kxy2km97ai#/view_shared/on0b08bay0kxy2km97ai/f_1923606345/

-theMichael


----------



## jbt816

theMichael said:


> https://m.box.com/vi...i/f_1923606345/
> 
> -theMichael


are the md5 sums the same as in the op?


----------



## xl9000

ok if i used the .19 radios on gingerbread roms such as skyraider, liquid smooth 3.2, sfk cm7 would that cause issues? i wondering cause i been having a touchscreen issue and want to know if it has any relation to the issue


----------



## quickdraw86

xl9000 said:


> ok if i used the .19 radios on gingerbread roms such as skyraider, liquid smooth 3.2, sfk cm7 would that cause issues? i wondering cause i been having a touchscreen issue and want to know if it has any relation to the issue


Absolutely not. I run the .9 radios exclusively on all thunderbolt roms (even ICS) without issues. I have used the .19 set before as well, and while my data connectivity on the. 19 combo was poor compared to .9, i never experienced touch issues. Radios are unrelated to touchscreen issues, but such issues could be caused by a kernel or installed rom. Keep in mind that there are multitouch issues on the zoom and tiamat AOSP kernels... and some users reported touch issues in the past while running AOSP roms.

Try this app to test your touchscreen, it works well...

http://db.tt/ubglegre

Move your finger from box to box on the grid. If the trail doesn't appear in some spots, those are dead spots on your screen, likely a hardware issue...


----------



## xl9000

quickdraw86 said:


> Absolutely not. I run the .9 radios exclusively on all thunderbolt roms (even ICS) without issues. I have used the .19 set before as well, and while my data connectivity on the. 19 combo was poor compared to .9, i never experienced touch issues. Radios are unrelated to touchscreen issues, but such issues could be caused by a kernel or installed rom. Keep in mind that there are multitouch issues on the zoom and tiamat AOSP kernels... and some users reported touch issues in the past while running AOSP roms.
> 
> Try this app to test your touchscreen, it works well...
> 
> http://db.tt/ubglegre
> 
> Move your finger from box to box on the grid. If the trail doesn't appear in some spots, those are dead spots on your screen, likely a hardware issue...


ok thanks a lot and im still trying to find out whats behind a touchscreen issue ive been having where it will just freeze up on me and the 4 buttons top working but putting it sleep and unlocking it will fix the issue. It started when I was on the gingerbread roms and was their even when i unrooted to .9 but a lot less for soem reason.then my tbolt decided to update itself to .19 even when i declined it the first time. its too early to judge but hopefully this update somehow resolves this issue so i dont have to pay 100 bucks just for a small issue which wasnt even my fault. but thanks for the info and tried the app still not issues so im clueless. again thanks


----------



## quickdraw86

xl9000 said:


> ok thanks a lot and im still trying to find out whats behind a touchscreen issue ive been having where it will just freeze up on me and the 4 buttons top working but putting it sleep and unlocking it will fix the issue. It started when I was on the gingerbread roms and was their even when i unrooted to .9 but a lot less for soem reason.then my tbolt decided to update itself to .19 even when i declined it the first time. its too early to judge but hopefully this update somehow resolves this issue so i dont have to pay 100 bucks just for a small issue which wasnt even my fault. but thanks for the info and tried the app still not issues so im clueless. again thanks


It's possible that a rogue app, stalled sync, or resource-intensive background process may be freezing your device up. I misunderstood your previous post as you having issues with touch sensitivity, dead spots, or multitouch. As you're now stock (if I understand correctly), try using your phone with stock apps only for a bit to see if you still experience the issue, if not, it'll just be a process of elimination to determine the cause. It could also be a matter of a failing SD card and inability for user apps to read from it, though that possibility is more remote. Also, you can't deny a stock update, only defer it. The update will take place automatically after the delay period you specified (in the system dialog when you were first prompted) has elapsed.


----------



## xl9000

quickdraw86 said:


> It's possible that a rogue app, stalled sync, or resource-intensive background process may be freezing your device up. I misunderstood your previous post as you having issues with touch sensitivity, dead spots, or multitouch. As you're now stock (if I understand correctly), try using your phone with stock apps only for a bit to see if you still experience the issue, if not, it'll just be a process of elimination to determine the cause. It could also be a matter of a failing SD card and inability for user apps to read from it, though that possibility is more remote. Also, you can't deny a stock update, only defer it. The update will take place automatically after the delay period you specified (in the system dialog when you were first prompted) has elapsed.


k I actually think the problem fixed itself when it update to the .19 update. ive gone 2 days without the issue but ill wait a little more to confirm though im almost positive that its gone as the issue always occured atleast once a day if not more when iwas unrooted and like 20 times when i was on custom roms.. if it is do you have any idea how the update could of fixed it. i mean i would of thought unrooting would be enough but i guess not. im wondering if either clockworkmod was really that bad and there were such bad aftereffects thats the only thing i could think of. im just hoping that if i root the problem wont start again. atleast it not bad hardware from what im experiencing after the update.


----------



## quickdraw86

xl9000 said:


> k I actually think the problem fixed itself when it update to the .19 update. ive gone 2 days without the issue but ill wait a little more to confirm though im almost positive that its gone as the issue always occured atleast once a day if not more when iwas unrooted and like 20 times when i was on custom roms.. if it is do you have any idea how the update could of fixed it. i mean i would of thought unrooting would be enough but i guess not. im wondering if either clockworkmod was really that bad and there were such bad aftereffects thats the only thing i could think of. im just hoping that if i root the problem wont start again. atleast it not bad hardware from what im experiencing after the update.


Well, CWM recovery is known to be bug-ridden, especially the classic version. The difference may indeed have been that you updated through bootloader/OTA instead of through flashing with CWM. If you root again, try this, it's always worked great for me (I'm a former CWM user myself)

http://www.4ext.net/

Download the free 4ext recovery updater, install the app, and install the latest RC recovery release for the thunderbolt. 4ext will overwrite CWM recovery and includes more features, is more reliable, and is actively being updated. Also, after you've flashed a rom, reboot to recovery and fix permission mismatches (UID/GID), doing that can help freezing and force closes, sometimes dramatically.

Hope that helps.


----------



## xl9000

quickdraw86 said:


> Well, CWM recovery is known to be bug-ridden, especially the classic version. The difference may indeed have been that you updated through bootloader/OTA instead of through flashing with CWM. If you root again, try this, it's always worked great for me (I'm a former CWM user myself)
> 
> http://www.4ext.net/
> 
> Download the free 4ext recovery updater, install the app, and install the latest RC recovery release for the thunderbolt. 4ext will overwrite CWM recovery and includes more features, is more reliable, and is actively being updated. Also, after you've flashed a rom, reboot to recovery and fix permission mismatches (UID/GID), doing that can help freezing and force closes, sometimes dramatically.
> 
> Hope that helps.


yeah i will do that soon but what do you mean by I updated through bootloader/ota instead of flashing rhough cwm


----------



## quickdraw86

xl9000 said:


> yeah i will do that soon but what do you mean by I updated through bootloader/ota instead of flashing rhough cwm


Well, based on my understanding of what you said before, you unrooted and then took an over-the-air update to 2.11.605.19. If that's the case, you didn't arrive at 2.11.605.19 stock via CWM recovery...


----------



## xl9000

ok are there working links for the radios WITH md5 sums


----------



## quickdraw86

xl9000 said:


> ok are there working links for the radios WITH md5 sums


Answered in thread linked below.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/37942-radio-help

My post (post 4 i think) has a link to radio downloads with MD5 hashes.


----------

